# Can gecko's get worms? :S



## AcidFetishToy (Oct 20, 2007)

Ive got 3 leopards living together and one of them is quite skinny and i noticed some parasite in one of their poo's 
and i was just wondering if it is a worm? 
if so what can i do?

Cheers!


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

go to the vet, get it wormed


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

id also suggest seperating them just incase it spreads but it may be too late


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

yup they can easy to treat


----------



## Great-Geckos (Jul 25, 2007)

*If........*

If they all live together it is most likely that they all have them - it is important to get them all wormed and to disenfect everything also to prevent re-infestation.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

doesnt cost much at the vets either...so its probably the best thing you can do before the leos get ill


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

if theyre white and small then theyre probably oxyurids, basically the same as human threadworms or pinworms. You can get treatment called Panacur from the vets, get the puppy and kitten liquid suspension


----------



## AcidFetishToy (Oct 20, 2007)

My gecko has been looking really skinny for a while, i thought she was getting better as she was eating and i will get them to the vets asap 
thanks for all your help ^.^


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

It would also be a good idea to take a stool sample to the vets with you  They might want to take a look at it.


----------



## AcidFetishToy (Oct 20, 2007)

Ah okies will do 

good job i didnt clean them out last night! lol


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Just thought i'd quote what i have written about them on my website... its about Crested geckos but the same applies



> *Pinworms (Oxyurids) *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## benjrobinson (Feb 22, 2007)

yes as said they can get worms but is easily treated at vets or yourself for that matter.


----------

